# Rotary Polishing - Zenith Point Technique Video (Over Curved Panels)



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Another quick video guide, this time showing a typical Zenith Point technique over a curved panel describing the working time and how I am dealing with the curves on the panel:






The typical Zenith Point method where the polish is spread and started to work on lower speeds, before building to a working speed of between 1500 and 2000rpm depending on the product used, and then once the residue goes clear, refining the finish at slower speeds to remove machine marring and burnish the finish to a gloss.

Key point with curves - keep your arms relaxed so you can flow over the curves while keeping the pad in contact with the paint


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great video, 5 minute set seems quite long, i still think my work area is slightly too big so must practise... lol


----------

